# How long is it safe to leave pet Doves alone



## RussellO (Feb 25, 2015)

I have to start doing short business trips, 2 to 4 days and cannot take my pet doves with. They are a bonded female and male. How long is it is safe to leave them alone if i also leave plenty of water and food? 

Thank you in advance for your advise.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't want to leave them alone, but you have to do what you have to do. If there isn't anyone you can trust to check on them, or anyone who would, then you don't have a choice. They may feel stressed with you being gone for so long, and that can cause illness, so be aware of that. Also, the water would have to be in something where they couldn't dirty it, or play in it and splash it all out or they wouldn't have water for a few days. And I wouldn't trust electronic feeders to give them enough to eat, as they do sometimes fail. Better if there is someone who can look in on them, but I realize that we don't all have that option.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hm, I say hire someone to look in on them. Water dishes tip over, food gets pooped on. When I go overnight no big deal but if more than that, I have someone come feed water and clean them. Now I know you must have a pet sitter in you town or country that you can pay ten or 20 bucks a day to drop in OR take them in a cage to a local vet and board them for the few days. In short I would not leave them more than overnight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't trust just anybody to take care of birds. It would have to be someone I knew and trusted. Too many things have happened when someone else was taking care of someones birds. Water dishes can be used that don't get pooped in, and don't tip over. And depending on where you took them, it could be more stressful on the birds than just staying home. All depends on the situation. Of course it would be better if you have someone trustworthy to check on them, but not always that option. It could be made safe for them to be alone with a lot of thought and planning.


----------

